# My fuel line keeps clogging!



## Kevin2011 (May 8, 2011)

My 1971 IH 444 has crud in the diesel fuel tank. I drained all the old bad fuel and tried to clean it out without removing the tank. I pulled the valve off of the bottom and had to blow it out to clear it. Now it is clogged again. It is the type that has a 1" long tube sticking into the bottom of the tank so as to NOT draw from the bottom of the whole tank.

Any suggestions for an additive I can put in there to emulsify the crud?

Thanks


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Methylated Spirits acts as a surfactant to reduce water in fuel tanks, if you put a pint or two in it won't cause any major hassles and might just allow the water to mix with the fuel to either get caught in the filter or get burnt.
definatley worth a try

Cheers


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I never had any luck cleaning tank while still in place..but that's me tho. 

I remove tank than drop in 6 or so large marbles than back forth/up down etc. and you'll be surprise of extra's will come loose,than good flushing of kero.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

The two times I had tank troubles, same thing, I just had to pull the thing and use a semi abrasive as Thomas suggested, and as he said, I was amazed at what came out.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Catch your wife gone and use her vacume cleaner, that's what I always do and WELCOME! Sounds like your going to have to bite the bullet and pull the tank. Good luck, let us know how it turns out.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Yeah, just don't try that with a gasoline tank (Kaboom!) :aussie:


----------



## Kevin2011 (May 8, 2011)

Vacuum cleaner.... very funny. 
But you know Home depot has those wet/dry vacs for $20 that fits on a 5 gal pail. I think we have a winner!!!

Its worth the money to throw away the vac after if I had too. But perhaps I won't have to.

Good thoughts - thanks


----------

